# New here with some of my baits



## jigfisherman (Oct 11, 2007)

HI everyone I am new on this site and it looks awsome, I make weedless jigs and shakey heads. Here are a few pics of them.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site - they are some fine looking baits!

What have you caught with them?


----------



## jigfisherman (Oct 11, 2007)

I have caught both largemouth and smallmouth on the shakey heads and weedles jigs, I have not fished the hair jigs yet, but when it gets cold the smallies should eat them alive.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice - they look like smallie killers for sure!


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 11, 2007)

welcome to the fourm, nice work my man!!!!!


----------



## SMDave (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Those hair jigs look killer for smallies. I know hair jigs are supposed to be one of the hotbaits for smallies, and have even had a friend catch one with a Spro bucktail.


----------



## dampeoples (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Brad,

I see you found your way over here, I see you on TU all the time, had no idea you had a tinboat!


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome man!

Thanks for joining!
You have some great looking baits there. Maybe you can give us some pointers on the different types of head styles and what they are used for. In your opinion, What is the best jig head style to skip way under docks and overhangs?

Jim


----------



## jigfisherman (Oct 11, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> I see you found your way over here, I see you on TU all the time, had no idea you had a tinboat!



I don't have it yet we should close on our house next week then I am going to pick it up. I am like a kid at Christmas right now and my wife is about to kill me.


----------

